# Prop Guys Need Questions!



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Fellow Haunters, 
Our infamous Prop Guys need your prop questions for their segment Letters to the Garage. Please post any prop related questions that you have. Even if you know the answer, but think it can help another haunter. Steve O & Geoff drunk dialed me last night looking for questions and I was working, so please help out. Thanks.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

A lot of people don't know how to clean there fog machines.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok,thanks for answering my previous question,but thats not really what i wanted.I meant if there are any alternatives e.i. sugar highs,or maybe to much caffeine from like five mountain dews in a row.any ideas about this?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

How do you hook up a dimmer to a windshield wiper motor?

Where can I buy reasonably priced dorp for real? I keep hearing "landscaping stores", but they never have it. And I don't want to pay the rediculous shipping costs or the 300% markup that the Halloween vendors charge.

Why does Steve-O not wear heals when he wears a dress?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

For a yard haunt.... if a husband wants one theme, and the wife wants a different theme - who gets to choose?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Dixie said:


> For a yard haunt.... if a husband wants one theme, and the wife wants a different theme - who gets to choose?


For said yard haunt...if the wife is unreasonable and fails to see the superior logic, skills, and all around awesomeness of the husband, where does said husband hide the wife's body?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> For said yard haunt...if the wife is unreasonable and fails to see the superior logic, skills, and all around awesomeness of the husband, where does said husband hide the wife's body?


In the graveyard, stupid.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

What are the basic parts someone needs to start their first pneumatic prop, and what are the expected costs?

If I pose my 6' tall headless zombie in front of our garage fridge, how long will it take for the wife to put me in the doghouse?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

how many beers does it take for SteveO to pass out


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

Ask an experienced home haunter, "Knowing what you know now, what would you have done differently, and what would you have done exactly the same?"


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would like to know where or how to get a motor that will turn a bit and then reverse to the other direction? Like for turning a body at the waist to one side and then turning it back.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Dixie said:


> For a yard haunt.... if a husband wants one theme, and the wife wants a different theme - who gets to choose?


Oh oh...I know this one. The lawyers.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I am trying to make a "Wall-banger" type prop that is triggered by a motion detector, but having trouble setting up a 3-4 second delay on it. Should I try to run it through a timer circuit, or attempt to solder in a small resistor?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

What items can you use to have a Flying Crank Ghost work?


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

what are thoughts on three axis skulls for someone who has no experience


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Dixie said:


> For a yard haunt.... if a husband wants one theme, and the wife wants a different theme - who gets to choose?


you compromise. The wife gets what she wants of course. Happy wife happy life!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I am trying to make a "Wall-banger" type prop that is triggered by a motion detector, but having trouble setting up a 3-4 second delay on it. Should I try to run it through a timer circuit, or attempt to solder in a small resistor?


yes either a timer or a prop controller. see my website for some ideas or PM me.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

How about how to attach motors to props (shaft attachment methods) linkages etc. also what is the deference between a flow control and a speed control muffler (pneumatic).


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

hpropman said:


> you compromise. The wife gets what she wants of course. Happy wife happy life!


Whew. Now I don't even have to wait for Hauntcast to see who's side the Prop guys choose - I'M HAPPY WITH THAT ANSWER, lmao.

Poor, poor Jaybo.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Dear Prop Guys,

Due to storage issues, I have decided to make edible props. How much weight would a Prop frame made of bread sticks hold, if I used cheese as a filler? Should I just sculpt the cheese, or should I use Easy-Cheeze from a can? Also, what is the best way to animate cake, and do I have to worry about frosting getting into the motor? I know motors aren't edible, so I want to make motors from potatoes. After all, I've seen clocks powered by potatoes, so why not props? Should I get really detailed and give my props edible underwear? If so what flavor?

I thought about using meatloaf, but his music just isn't my thing.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.

Dr Morbius.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Dear Prop Guys,
> 
> Due to storage issues, I have decided to make edible props. How much weight would a Prop frame made of bread sticks hold, if I used cheese as a filler? Should I just sculpt the cheese, or should I use Easy-Cheeze from a can? Also, what is the best way to animate cake, and do I have to worry about frosting getting into the motor? I know motors aren't edible, so I want to make motors from potatoes. After all, I've seen clocks powered by potatoes, so why not props? Should I get really detailed and give my props edible underwear? If so what flavor?
> 
> ...


How many bites doesit take to get to the center of the prop frame. Lets see, One "Crunch", two "hmmm good", Three "licks fingers"

It took 3 bites


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

How do you wire a power cord to an animated object that is currently designed to run on batteries.

And the wife always gets the final say in anything, especially if it involves a color, a flavor, a style, or something where good taste might come into play.


----------

